# Kennzeichnung für Maschinen für USA/Kanada



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (6 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie handhabt ihr die Dokumentation bzw. die Kennzeichnung für Maschinen (Typenschild) für Kanada oder USA? 
Stellt ihr eine "Konformitätserklärung" aus, in der ihr die länderspezifischen Richtlinien und Normen erwähnt? 
Ist eine CE-Kennzeichnung verboten oder macht diese Sinn? 

Danke und freundliche Grüße


----------



## stevenn (6 März 2020)

Eine CE-Kennzeichnung ist in dem Sinne verboten, da ihr aufgrund UL usw bestimmt nicht alle Normen bezüglich Maschinenrichtlinie einhalten könnt. ich meine z.B. Aderfarben usw. 
Nagel mich nicht darauf fest, aber ich behaupte für UL-Zulassung sind die Farben teilweise anders als in den europ.NOrmen.
Dementsprechend auch keine Konformitätserklärung. du bringst die Maschine ja auch nicht in im "Maschinenrichtlinienbereich" erstmalig in Verkehr.
Sinn macht die CE-Kennzeichnung auch nicht. Bsp. Ihr verkauft diese Maschine nach USA. der käufer will die Maschinen nach einem Jahr nach Italien verkaufen. dies kann er in der Theorie jetzt ganz einfach tun, da sie schon ein CE-Kennzeichen hat. Wenn sie kein CE hat, muss er sie als erstmaliger Inverkehrbringer CE-Kennzeichnen. dies kann er nicht, deswegen geht er vll auf den ursprünglichen Hersteller zu (dich) und will es von ihm machen lassen. dann kannst du wieder Geld verlangen.


----------



## SafetyRookie (6 März 2020)

Hi,

UL ist ein technischer Standard und kein Pflicht. Außer die Maschine wird im Bereich der ATEX verwendet oder der Kunde fordert es an. 
Was steht im Pflichtenheft/Anforderungen von dem Kunde? 
Wenn der Kunde UL anfordert dann werden die UL Anforderungen erfüllt und dann kommt UL Zeichen auf dem Typenschild drauf.
Ansonsten kommen auf dem Typenschild die wichtigsten Informationen die wir hier in Europa nach Maschinenrichtlinie auch auf den Typenschild bringen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hirngabel (6 März 2020)

Hallo,

CE Kennzeichen macht kein Sinn, da keinerlei rechtliche Akzeptanz.
Auch bei einem späteren Reimport hätte dies keinen Vorteil, da ein Import in die EU einem erstmaligen Inverkehrbringen gleichgestellt ist. 

Es macht nur Sinn, wenn der Kunde drauf besteht. 

Widersprechen sich UL und CE Kennzeichnung tatsächlich? Die Aderfarben sind in der Maschinenrichtlinie nicht geregelt, sondern lediglich in den Normen (z.B. EN 60204). Die Normen muss man aber nicht zwangsläufig einhalten und wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe schreibt auch die EN 60204 nur die Schutzleiterfarbe zwingend vor. 

Gruß


----------



## stevenn (9 März 2020)

hirngabel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> CE Kennzeichen macht kein Sinn, da keinerlei rechtliche Akzeptanz.
> Auch bei einem späteren Reimport hätte dies keinen Vorteil, da ein Import in die EU einem erstmaligen Inverkehrbringen gleichgestellt ist.
> ...


hab ja geschrieben, dass ihr mich nicht drauf festnageln sollt ;-) habe sowas nur gehört. ist nicht ganz genau mein spezialgebiet. 
_"Die Normen muss man aber nicht zwangsläufig einhalten..." _naja das ist na nun wirklich mal volle Theorie. will mir jemand erzählen, dass er die 60204-1 (wo es andwendbar wäre) nicht anwendet?


----------

